# Jon boat picture thread.



## T.P. (Mar 2, 2011)

How about a thread dedicated to the jon boat folks in here. Post up pics of your jons and the mods that have been done to them and what kind of water you fish.

I like lookin at other folk's rides to get ideas for my river runnin jon.


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 2, 2011)

I post friday. Picking up the new ride then
 Good idea though.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 2, 2011)

Start







Finish


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm ready to sell bbq at Bear Creek, Yargo, Chapman, and Oconee.


----------



## blink (Mar 2, 2011)

Troutman, i am thinking about doing something similar with my boat. Did you just put in 3/4" plywood at the bottom of the boat, or is it framed out? or is there just extra blocking for the seat supports?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 2, 2011)

Fletch,

You gonna be on the Oconee river Saturday, sure would like a BBQ sammich?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 2, 2011)

PM sent Blink


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2011)

man I've got tons of pictures... but just scroll through the build in progress of my boat - it's got all of the pictures

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8704


----------



## T.P. (Mar 2, 2011)

russ010 said:


> man I've got tons of pictures... but just scroll through the build in progress of my boat - it's got all of the pictures
> 
> http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8704



Dude, when you say tons...you really mean tons!! You put an awesome amount of time in that build, looks super good!


----------



## Burkett (Mar 4, 2011)

I have got a Triton 14/40 Modified-V with a livewell and has a Mercury 20HP. I've added a few things to it to fit my hunting/fishing needs and wants. All the wires are hidden in thin snap close conduit. All I want to do to finish it is a bow mount trolling motor, non-skid paint on the rails (help from scratching paint by hitting docks and trees in AR) and floor, and camo the inside of the boat. I named the boat DeDUCKtion. Only fit since it gets deducted out of my check where I borrowed. Needless to say, I love my boat.

LED trailer lights, bunk guide on boards, transom saver, and boat buckle tie downs are the additions to the trailer.





Styx River Max-4 Stencil kit





Camoclad Max-4 outboard kit





12 Volt outlets for spotlights at the front and rear seats.  Glove box comes in handy to hold tool kit, boat registration, license, and most important TP! Also have navigation lights wired, with rod saver light holder.





Seats are on pedestals to take out for duck hunting in wet waders in the morning and dry comfortable Wise Max-4 seats when it's time for evening fishing.










Clamp on rod holders for the crappie/catfishing.


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Ive rode in that boat...hahahah..thanks for the ideas Jaret! (headed to Perry now to get mine!)


----------



## Snowman63 (Mar 4, 2011)

nice pics everyone. Good job russ and trout. Like you guys I've reworked several over the years. Its as much fun to me to fix em up and customize like you want, as it is to fish in them.(almost)


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 4, 2011)

*Posibly not what you had  in mind but...*

After 8 boats, 3 of them jons that had modifications done to them, I bought a 'cadilac jon' already 'done'.
It is a jon, just finished totally by the factory!
Triton 1653SS with all the goodys [trim/tilt, live well, etc].
; )


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 4, 2011)

Burkett said:


> I
> 
> 
> Clamp on rod holders for the crappie/catfishing.




  Where did you get those rod holders? I have been looking for something like this and can't find them.

  Thanks


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 4, 2011)

Same question, but how do they clamp on? They look loose in the picture, like something is missing on the outside.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2011)

Alan, that is one sweet ride!

Some nice boats in here, keep 'em coming.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Mar 4, 2011)

Picked up a used G3 1652 Outfitter with Honda 25hp 4 stroke yesterday.  Its going to be a work in progress as it needs some spotlights on the front and rod holders.  Has a deck extension on the front.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 4, 2011)

gunslinger07 said:


> Picked up a used G3 1652 Outfitter with Honda 25hp 4 stroke yesterday.  Its going to be a work in progress as it needs some spotlights on the front and rod holders.  Has a deck extension on the front.



  THAT..... is sweet! Love that motor!


----------



## Burger74 (Mar 4, 2011)

*My 12' Alumacraft...*

Replaced transom, installed foam and plywood floor, four Drift Master rod holders, two trolling rod holders, seats clamped to benches, lights, modified yard trailer, gonna paint her when we get another warm weekend... I got more ideas I want to try, only im starting to run out of room in the little boat... lol


----------



## Chris at Tech (Mar 4, 2011)

Courtesy of Bassboy1...

http://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,739,00.html


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2011)

That your boat Chris at Tech?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep - thats his.  Bassboy is an aluminum boat master.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Mar 4, 2011)

T.P. said:


> That your boat Chris at Tech?



Sure is.


----------



## robert0035 (Mar 4, 2011)

Day i bought it 14' sears v hull on trailer $140....





After paint and some carpet.....




The dog...








Rear done..




front deck started....


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Mar 4, 2011)

courtesy of bassboy1 also. 
http://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,482,00.html


----------



## russ010 (Mar 4, 2011)

ninetyatews6 said:


> courtesy of bassboy1 also.
> http://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,482,00.html



I didn't know you bought his old Yazoo... awesome boat


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2011)

bassboy1 is makin some swwwweet rides..


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Mar 4, 2011)

yep. Its time for me to replace the carpet in mine though. I finally got a 9.9 the other day to put on it. Im trying to talk the wife into letting me paint it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's another one of mine.  This one is owned by a couple guys in Russ010's club.

1648 Alumacraft


----------



## Burkett (Mar 4, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Same question, but how do they clamp on? They look loose in the picture, like something is missing on the outside.



They have a screw bolt on the inside that I didn't take a picture of. They are not loose at all, they just aren't pretty little rod holders you see on everyone elses boats. But they do the job.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2011)

xs5875 said:


> I post friday. Picking up the new ride then
> Good idea though.





xs5875 said:


> (headed to Perry now to get mine!)







Anybody else?


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 5, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Anybody else?



I got it..just need to snap some photos..


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 5, 2011)

*here it is*

Alrighty! Went and got the boat Friday morning. I was torn between the non-livewell 14/36 with a 9.9 Mercury  4 stroke, or a livewell equipped 14/36 with a Mercury 15 4 stroke. After getting down there, and seeing the two boats side by side and walking around and going over the amounts in my head, I said heck with it! Get the livewell with the 15! The ribs are bigger, hull gauge is thicker, I got a livewell and a 15 Hp outboard. Plus the livewell boat can hold a bit more weight and with my girls getting bigger and wanting to go out with me, I figured that would be a good selling point to the wife when I told her how much I spent...So, here it is. I still have to put the bow mount trolling motor on, install my battery and some 12v outlets for spotlights and the trolling motor...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 5, 2011)

Well worth the money xs5875, you'll get many years of use out of it. I see you've got the majic marker out already.


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh yes! It wasn't 4 Hrs old and i was cutting and drilling!


----------



## JW2 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a 12ft GameFisher I restored last year. I recently sold it and am sarting a new project on a 15 ft 1972 Charger tri-hull.


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 5, 2011)

*xs5875....*

Wow, I know you were and are excited about the new boat. Reminds me of my first NEW boat, a 12' HD Wide jon w/livewell I bought in 1979. Second purchase was a trailer, also new, and last a used Sears 9.9 hsp outboard. I went to an aluminum scrap dealer near Lockheed and got some high strength angle. I laminated a plywood jackplate and with the aircraft grade aluminum made a nice looking and very functional jack plate. Otherwise the cavitation plate would run about 1" below the hull bottom, just the way short shafts were made back then. I then mounted the cav plate about 1/2" above the hull bottom and got some speed as well as increased clearance from whatever I ran over [rocks, logs, sandbars, etc]. It worked great!
LIVEWELL...LIVEWELL...I don't know why anyone would buy a nice jon without a factory livewell IF you have the choice. You did WELL[pun intended]. I loved that rig and fished out of it a lot. It would plane 2 aboard but even then I wanted to somehow get carburators for the 15 hsp [same block] motor. Power is good, you can always throttle down, but you can't throttle up past 'full'!
I have always enjoyed my 10' and 12' jons, and fully intended to get a 14' which my deceased FIL and I always thought was THE ONE to get. He also taught me to 'skull' with a short paddle and one arm- a really great technique to ease a jon from the front seat....at least until you get the trolling motor bought and mounted!
Enjoying this forum....and there's not much neater boat than a well built Jon boat! When I fish out of my Triton I think about how he would have enjoyed fishing out of the "Cadillac Jon" as I call it : )


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 6, 2011)

Russ - checked out the tinboats link you posted.  Awesome work!  

LJ


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 6, 2011)

..oh forgot to add. GPS'd it at 26 mph on Juliette, after of course the required break in hours! It still is between that 3-10 hr mark for no running at wide-open for more than 2 minutes at a time..


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 8, 2011)

I have posted these on here before but these are some pics to a couple of boats I've done.
 First is a link to thread showing my stepson's boat which we did about a month ago. 
The other pics shown are of my boat which I've had for about 15 years now. The setup is very functional and pretty simple to do. I did my boat way back before the days of the Campfire Forum. We did Jim's boat (pictured in the link)the same way with the exception of a center floor piece.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=604788&highlight=


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 9, 2011)

My first












My second i am not finishing. Thats in the marketplace.











And my third i will be modding soon 18/60 fisher. Mine doesnt have a floor.


----------



## HUNTING MARINE (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is my small river/pond setup. It's a 1989 12 ft Sikes Craft with a 1973 Sears Eska 4.5 outboard and 30 lb minn kota troller.


----------



## Chief31794 (Mar 21, 2011)

*My Ride*

Gave up on big boats and bought this, love it, use it to fish anything from Paradise PFA to Lake Blackshear.  I ran all day Saturday for about $15.00.

Ken


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 21, 2011)

*yeah, stick steering!*

I like that Tracker Panfish and tried to find one. Found my 2006 Triton 1653SS [stick steer] with a 40 Mercury 4 stroke and REALLY liking it!
It is my SECOND stick steer boat, the first being an old 15' fiberglass  with a 35 Mercury 2 cycle about 20 years ago. 
I think buying a SECOND stick steer boat pretty much proves some of us like back waters boats!


----------



## Chief31794 (Mar 21, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I like that Tracker Panfish and tried to find one. Found my 2006 Triton 1653SS [stick steer] with a 40 Mercury 4 stroke and REALLY liking it!
> It is my SECOND stick steer boat, the first being an old 15' fiberglass  with a 35 Mercury 2 cycle about 20 years ago.
> I think buying a SECOND stick steer boat pretty much proves some of us like back waters boats!



Alan,

Same story, I had one back around 1986 while I was stationed at Fort Stewart, I kept it till about 1991 then sold it and bought a javelin 19'.  I was looking for this exact boat, found it at the Dealer in Albany, they were selling it on consignment.  It is a 2005, the guy bought it and parked it, he never registered it, there were no scratches on the prop and every thing still had the new smell.  Some critter built a nest in the live well pump hose so I had to blow that out.  The motor had 0 hours and you could tell.  I never get a deal I think this is the first time in 61 years that I got a deal.  Paid $4995.  Love it so far, I've had it about three weeks and it has some scratches now, it will sure go anywhere you want to go in back water.

Ken


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 21, 2011)

*my stick steer 2006....*

Mine was $8K used in new condition. Prop and skeg had not a scratch, and everything looked like it MIGHT have been out a time or two. It retails for $16K new so I bought this 'used' boat. Still no scratches and I've had it out a dozen times at least. I've had 8 boats before not counting my father's boats he owned in Florida where we used to live [Orlando]. I've had lots of 'practise' trying to keep boats UNbroken 
I run local rivers, and as far back into any creek that looks 'fishy' as I can. I LOVE the factory trim/tilt.....no more 'man handling' the motor up on a manual shallow run tilt bar like my other boat!
And the 4 stroke I think puts gasoline BACK into the tank, or at least it seems like it : )
I need to put on ONE thing, a KEEL GUARD or KEEL SHIELD, as I don't like pulling the bow up on a concrete ramp to load and unload. Making buddys WADE until then.
PS, this is Lake Sinclair [east side].


----------



## Chief31794 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks great, bet she fishes like a dream.

Ken


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 22, 2011)

*like a dream,....YES!*

I guess a dozen times is conservative, more like 20 times wet. Only had it since last October/November[?] and it's already been in:
*Lake Sinclair
*Etowah River
*Chattahooche at Roswell [Bull Sluice/Azalea Dr.]
*Allatoona [dead sea]
=== and plan on the Lock and Dam, Carters, where ever!


----------



## Randall (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is my boat just got it this past weekend. Weldbilt 1752. It has plenty of storage for me already in the front deck so I am thinking all i am going to do is build or get bassboy to build me a place for the batteries behind the front deck.


----------



## robinh (Mar 23, 2011)

*Boat*

24 volt 80 front,36 volt 101 back/ Pro 17.5 Bass Tracker -5.5 mph


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 23, 2011)

On a calm day,  I can get 4mph out of my 33 year old 1542 Alumacraft with a 12V 45# on front and a 12V 34# on the rear . I guess I'm doing to bad then . kirby


----------



## allys dad (Mar 26, 2011)

I am getting ready to get this boat back to prime time I Have a 9.9 hp for it but most of my fishing is done on small farm ponds where I can fish all day off just one battery


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 26, 2011)

here is my newest boat, still working on the goodies to go on it. Fisher 18/60 All weld. Which is indeed built by tracker.


----------



## LipRipper45 (Mar 27, 2011)

My Ship


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

my water toy


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 28, 2011)

*Nice rig!...*



Nerf Warrior said:


> my water toy



I like that rig! 
I looked and it appears your trailer bunk supports do not come back under the transom. With a glass hull that can induce a hull 'hook' with time. Might want to check and see if you can extend the pads back to where they support the transom. Unless things have changed, that was always important with good trailer support for your boat's hull. 
Where do you fish?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2011)

Some nice looking boats in here!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I like that rig!
> I looked and it appears your trailer bunk supports do not come back under the transom. With a glass hull that can induce a hull 'hook' with time. Might want to check and see if you can extend the pads back to where they support the transom. Unless things have changed, that was always important with good trailer support for your boat's hull.
> Where do you fish?



Its even worse with an aluminum boat.  The first big bump you hit could damage the hull especially with that big four stroke on the back.  The bunks should extend past the rear of the boat for the best support.


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I like that rig!
> I looked and it appears your trailer bunk supports do not come back under the transom. With a glass hull that can induce a hull 'hook' with time. Might want to check and see if you can extend the pads back to where they support the transom. Unless things have changed, that was always important with good trailer support for your boat's hull.
> Where do you fish?


  Wow, thats pretty observant.  I never really looked at it but then again I didnt know to.  I did check it out and its 2 inches shy from the transom.  I will take care of that.  This is pretty much my 1st boat.  (Its  a shame to have been raised on Weiss Lake and never operated a boat.)  Got a great deal on this one last year and learning through trial and error and advice from sites like this.   T


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 28, 2011)

*trailer setup....*

I'm on my 8th or 9th boat. Got some experience on this. And that's not counting my Father's boats or Father in Law's boats... : )
Trailers used to come with 'pivoting' rear support bars made of wood. If they came to under the transom they were just 'ok'. If not and they were short then most glass hulls would develope a 'hook', or concave contour to the bottom. That makes a boat porpose even worse!
Just think, we used to not even think about 'drive on' trailers in the 1960s! 
When I had my first stick steer 15' boat w/35 Mercury, it had a 4 or 6" wide roller at the very back center of the trailer. Because I was sitting up front I could USUALLY center the boats keel on that roller and then easily drive it up to the winch. 
Great ideas then occured from somewhere: extra wide rollers, at least the one at the very rear of the trailer, and fixed carpeted hull support pads that were easier to drive a boat onto.....and side guides or roller guides.
Folks just got tired of cranking that winch to take up the 16 or so feet of ROPE to get their ski boat up onto the trailer. Electric winches came along and then drive on trailers that eliminated the need for electric winches except for very large trailered boats.


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 28, 2011)

*and I know....*

I know you are going to love that 4 stroke motor!
First time I heard mine crank it went to fast idle, then slowed down to where I thought it was going to quit. Nope, just the computor telling it to "purrr" : )


----------



## T.P. (Jan 8, 2012)

Anybody got a new ride?


----------



## spotco2 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's my little Tracker with a new 4 stroke 4 HP Yamaha.


----------

